# greenup dam 12-9



## fishercreekrick (Jan 19, 2010)

fished ohio side today 11am-1pm caught 4 sauger on chartruese grubs allmy fish were caught 15-20ft from shore on older guy was there he had 3 when i got and caught 2 or 3 more while i was there said he caught 7 yestrday he was using orange grubs when i started catching mine it was like a chain reaction everyone switch to chartruese 4 or 5 other guys was there and everone was catching a few


----------



## jastew (Nov 18, 2011)

I just want to say thanks to you and the other guys that post regularly here. Really helps those of us that aren't close enough to fish Greenup a lot.

As a matter of fact this year is my first fishing there, and I'm chomping at the bit to get back up there.


----------



## fishercreekrick (Jan 19, 2010)

i know what you are saying ive made alot of trips to cave run in the spring and get there and the parking lots be under water not even be able to launch the boat 2 hr drive for nothing with gas as high as it is 1 1/2 hr drive from morehead to the dam isnt cheap and thats 1 way there and back at least 3 hrs of driving for you send me a privite message any time and i will give you a report for greenup dam im usally there 3-5 times a week all year


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Yeah, keep an eye here and on the Striper / Hybrid Forum too. I post there too. Rick fishes the dam more in the winter than I do but you should be able to find out what you need.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Just curious guys,,, Are walleyes & sauger the only thing that you usually catch through the winter months, or do you occasionally grab onto a wiper/striper too?


----------



## fishercreekrick (Jan 19, 2010)

i personaly dont catch any hybreds in the winter not saying you wont. i usealy start seeing some again mid april first of may depends on how fast the water warms up. in the winter i catch a lot of catfish while im sauger fishing but i use live bait 99% of the time.i dont catch alot of walleye maybe 15 or 20 all winter.i catch most of my walleye sept.till about now.


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

Yeah, it's not unusual to catch white bass or stripers 
at this time of the year. Not in big numbers though.


----------

